# New P226 elite SS 9MM



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Greetings to my fellow gun enthusiasts, I bought my first handgun, new P226 stainless steel elite 9MM last wednesday and I will pick it up this coming wednesday ( 3-day wait including holiday and weekend). I'm so excited ,can't wait to pick it up this coming week. I'm just wondering if there's any prepwork I need to do before I take the gun to the shooting range i.e. lube it,clean it or is it just fine to use it right out of the box. I plan to get me a cleaning kit ( any suggestions appreciated), a snap cap, extra magazine ,it only comes with one 15 round mag. I'll probably order a couple of those 18 round mags on sig website . Appreciate any tips/prepwork you can provide prior to my first trip to the shooting range with my new baby.Thanks much.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats! I have a 220 elite stainless on layway and a 226 elite stainless on order. Tell me how she shoots. Get a bore snake for cleaning. One pass through and good to go. I use Wilson lube on my pistols but there are plenty of choices out there.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

For sure you want to dis-assemble, wipe down and lightly lube it. I was told by my gunsmith that Sig doesn't package their guns ready to shoot. Read the manual and learn (if you don't already know) how to field strip it. I also dis-assembled the magazines and lubed them as well.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> For sure you want to dis-assemble, wipe down and lightly lube it. I was told by my gunsmith that Sig doesn't package their guns ready to shoot. Read the manual and learn (if you don't already know) how to field strip it. I also dis-assembled the magazines and lubed them as well.


Thx for stating this. I just purchased a new 226 Elite today. Glad I didn't take it straight to the range.


----------



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

*proper equipment*

...cleaning equipment ,i mean. Since this is my first handgun ,I was wondering if you guys can recommend basic cleaning stuff/brand name stuff,certain brushes in particular I can use to clean/lube/oil my new 226 9mm handgun before I take it to the range for an initial testdrive. Right now I dont have any stuff to clean or lube/oil my handgun,am at a lost right now.I can always ask the gunshop when I pickup the gun but I want to at least have some info on what I will need for basic cleaning kit. Appreciate all the help/info I can get. Thanks much.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ask your gun guy*



caloy said:


> ...cleaning equipment ,i mean. Since this is my first handgun ,I was wondering if you guys can recommend basic cleaning stuff/brand name stuff,certain brushes in particular I can use to clean/lube/oil my new 226 9mm handgun before I take it to the range for an initial testdrive. Right now I dont have any stuff to clean or lube/oil my handgun,am at a lost right now.I can always ask the gunshop when I pickup the gun but I want to at least have some info on what I will need for basic cleaning kit. Appreciate all the help/info I can get. Thanks much.


If you are dealing with a bonafide gun shop, not a Gander, or Academy or like store, then I suggest you ask your gun guy what you need. He'll tell you all you need and believe me for one gun it isn't much.

The basics, my opinion, would be a bore snake, break free, and a good lube. Other than that, all you need is an old t-shirt, some Q-tips and a soft toothbrush. That is a complete cleaning kit!!!

Oh yeah, a pair of shooting glasses and ear muffs.

You're gonna love your Sig!!!:smt1099


----------



## killpyro (Mar 18, 2008)

caloy said:


> ...cleaning equipment ,i mean. Since this is my first handgun ,I was wondering if you guys can recommend basic cleaning stuff/brand name stuff,certain brushes in particular I can use to clean/lube/oil my new 226 9mm handgun before I take it to the range for an initial testdrive. Right now I dont have any stuff to clean or lube/oil my handgun,am at a lost right now.I can always ask the gunshop when I pickup the gun but I want to at least have some info on what I will need for basic cleaning kit. Appreciate all the help/info I can get. Thanks much.


I use the stuff from a kit i picked up at a local gun shop. Its by the company Outers. Its an 8 piece kit. It cost me $8.39 :drinkers:


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Regarding cleaning tools/chems, I bought Hoppe's 9 lube/protectant, Outers pistol rod kit, and cleaning patches from Dick's Sporting Goods. They only had bore snakes for rifles, so still gotta get one.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

You've made a HUGE error in purchasing this as your first handgun.

Now, when you want to expand your collection the bar will be set so high all others will appear to be mere junk. :mrgreen:

As for cleaning items, Hoppes makes a nice little kit with patches, oil, of course Hoppes #9 gun solvent and cleaning rods. I'd add a bore snake to that as well. A good Silicone cloth to wipe it down after is another good investment.

I shoot and own many Sigs (2) P226ST models in .40 S&W. I am a BIG fan of Slide Glide as a lubricant for rails and other areas that show metal to metal contact and friction.

You can find more info here:

http://www.brianenos.com/pages/slide-glide.html

Having that weapon in 9mm will be sweet. My ex girlfriend had a P226 9mm ST and it was amazing how soft the felt recoil was.

You're gonna love it.


----------

